# IASCA 1x Ride or Die Chicago 2016 - May 28, 2016



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Saturday, May 28 at 12 PM - 5 PM

Rich South Campus High School
5000 Sauk Trail, Richton Park, Illinois 60471


Details
Ride or Die Chicago 2016 will be held at the same location as last year. We had an awesome turnout and we expect it to be EVEN BETTER THIS YEAR!
IASCA 1x IDBL & Bass Boxing, SQC and IQC event

* Pricing info*
$35 for first entry & $10 for each additional
Spectator parking is $5 paid when you arrive

https://www.facebook.com/events/1758460871043839


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumping this up... 2 weeks away.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This event is this weekend!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow I wish my car was done. Next year....


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

You can still come out and meet people and check out the current systems. There are some good sounding cars out there now. Maybe it will inspire you to complete your own.  This is the year for the return of SQ. There have been several events already with more to come. Sandwich, IL will be next up on June 5.


----------

